# I Want To Recommend The Music Of The Beautiful Russian Guitarist Irina Kulikova.



## eligar

I want to recommend the musician of the fantastic, wonderful Russian gutarrist Irina Kulikova www.irinakulikova.com, she is incredible, I discovered not long ago his Web page and his music seems to me magic, I invite them to enjoy the virtuosity and the talent of Irina Kulikova.

"She has the potential to become a powerful presence on the guitar scene" 
- Classical Guitar Magazine -

Irina Kulikova was born in 1982 in Chelyabinsk, Russia. As a daughter of a musical family, she commenced studying guitar at the age of six. In 1992 she was admitted into "New Names"- the International program for young talents. In October the same year she won the first prize for young guitar players at the International Competition in Chelyabinsk.

This was followed in 1993 by participating in a regional and in a television competition winning first prize in both. In 1994 she won three first prizes, "Classical Guitar in Ural"- Chelyabinsk, "Classical Guitar Players"- Novosibirsk (Siberia) and "Guitar in Russia" in Voronezh. As the winner of international competitions Irina was invited the same year to perform in a number of concerts in Italy and in 1995 she received invitations to play at gala concerts in Russia.

In the following year she was invited to the 11th International Guitar Festival in Poland where a transmission of the concert was shown on national television. Later the same year and in 1997 she took part in the "International Festival of Classic Guitar" in West Dean (England)and performed solo in a number of concerts.

In December 1998 Irina received a first prize by the "Open Competition S. Saidascheva" in Kazan, Tatarstan. From 1998 to 2000 she studied at the "Tchaikovsky College" in Chelyabinsk with (amongst others) Professor and composer Victor Kozlov and Professor of musicology Alexandr Volgusnov, graduating with excellent results.


----------

